# Help my Red Cap!



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

My largest Red Cap Oranda has started having problems staying right-side up. She keeps wanting to flip over up-side down even though she is still active. I desperately need some suggestions on how to fix this problem.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Goldfish tend to get gas. This makes them do these things. You can feed it some green garden pea for the fiber to help it, or give it a treatment of Epsom salts ( look it up carefully first ).


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

TheOldSalt said:


> Goldfish tend to get gas. This makes them do these things. You can feed it some green garden pea for the fiber to help it, or give it a treatment of Epsom salts ( look it up carefully first ).


I looked up this problem and I fed her some peas, but that doesn't seem to be working. I will try fasting the tank for a couple days and see if that helps.


----------



## Fishgirl (Mar 30, 2009)

Ghost Knife said:


> My largest Red Cap Oranda has started having problems staying right-side up. She keeps wanting to flip over up-side down even though she is still active. I desperately need some suggestions on how to fix this problem.


Peas will do the trick. I bought frozen ones, boiled them for a minute, iced them in water, peeled the skins off (make sure you peel the skin off the peas), smashed them just a bit with a fork and fed them to my Black Moor when the same problem occured. Fixed the issue in 2 days. Your fish doesn't do well with floating food because she sucks in too much air and it is causing too much gas. Don't feed flakes. Only sinkers and do the frozen peas twice a week. No floating foods.


----------

